#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-27
 * Obsidian1723 work is over yeah!! Time to go home. cya all
<tonyyarusso> exigraff, h00k, jenkinbr: Has there been any movement on a Duluth/Superior or Grand Rapids release event?  Or just Madison and Twin Cities?
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: Do you have something put together for Northwest yet?
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso: no i havent really be doing much sorry :(
<Alpha_Cluster> i actually havent even been using ubuntu much
<Obsidian1723> Alpha, what do you use?
<Alpha_Cluster> OSX >.< and WHS mostly
<Alpha_Cluster> i have a copy of ubuntu and kubuntu that run in parallels its just ati's drivers cause tearing on my media center computer
<Alpha_Cluster> otherwise i might have a linux box
<Obsidian1723> ahhh
<Obsidian1723> Why OIS X?
<Obsidian1723> OS X
<Alpha_Cluster> cause its Unix and they make really nice laptops
<Obsidian1723> Its not UNIX..
<Alpha_Cluster> um actaully it is
<Alpha_Cluster> its got the unix certs
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: Well, if you can still coax someone else into organizing something, that'd be nice.  :)
<Alpha_Cluster> rofl
<Obsidian1723> Its a hybrid mix of NeXtstep misxed with FreeBSD. FreeBSD is a deriviative of UNIX, where as Mac OS X is a hybrid / derivative of a derivaitve.
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont know anyone really up here to much...
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: http://www.macworld.co.uk/mac/news/index.cfm?newsid=19719&pagtype=allchandate
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah unix is a cert nothing more
<tonyyarusso> right
<Obsidian1723> yah?
<Obsidian1723> Well Mac OS isn't SCo, System V
<Alpha_Cluster> why does that have anything to do wtih Unix?
<Alpha_Cluster> all unix means is The Open Group certified it and its posix complient
 * Alpha_Cluster stabs 5400rpm hdd
<Alpha_Cluster> stupid laptop harddrives
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: Seriously, if you could even get four or five people to hang out and talk about Lucid for an hour at a coffee shop it would make me happy.
<tonyyarusso> And with that, I should head out.
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso: we shall see what i can do
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Same goes for you down in the South :)
<Alpha_Cluster> yay im not hte only bad one >.<
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> Otherwise it may have to be a week late.
<Takyoji> As in, next week.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah i haave the same problm
<Alpha_Cluster> maybe the X server will work by then too
<Alpha_Cluster> or have they fixed that
 * Obsidian1723 is back
<Alpha_Cluster> UNIX smash
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll actually have a laptop to bring with me for once. :D
<Takyoji> for the installfest
<Alpha_Cluster> lol i actually dont have a mobile linux comp >.<
<Alpha_Cluster> i just got a vm
<Obsidian1723> Good to have a mobile Linux box.
<Takyoji> oh that's right, aren't you that Windows elitist that doesn't even use Ubuntu? :P
<Takyoji> (kidding of course)
<Alpha_Cluster> Takyoji: actually i a windows server and a MacBook Pro :p
<Alpha_Cluster> i keep trying to use Ubuntu for my media center but ATI doesnt want it to happen
<Obsidian1723> Try Mythbuntu?
<Alpha_Cluster> ist the graphics driver tears
<Alpha_Cluster> i know more then enough about linux to configure the rest but i cannot get fglrx to not tear
<Obsidian1723> Swap it out for an Nvidia or a PTCV5500
<Obsidian1723> PCTV5500
<Obsidian1723> yeah ATI can be a biatchie.
<Obsidian1723> You can never go wrong with Intel/Nvidia
<Alpha_Cluster> oh iknow
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah you can go very wrong
<Obsidian1723> AMD/ATI, lotsa issues
<Alpha_Cluster> i hate nvidia's elitism
<Obsidian1723> 'yeah, but it works.
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont care
<Alpha_Cluster> i want it to work correctly
<Alpha_Cluster> and in linux that means FOSS drivers
<Obsidian1723> It's certainly less restrcitive than Apple is.
<Obsidian1723> Well, FOSS is nice if you can get it... I'm not like rms where it must be free or nothing at all.
<Alpha_Cluster> eh with apple i have no expectation that anything above cocoa is open on linux i shouldnt have to run a nvidia binary blog to get my grpahics
<Alpha_Cluster> ati at least is making it possible to write the drivers
<Alpha_Cluster> and actualy those drivers will probably work here in a few months for me
<Alpha_Cluster> Obsidian1723: btw problem with the HD5500 no cable card
<Alpha_Cluster> besides nvidida doesnt make hdmi ports on their graphics cards
<Obsidian1723> True...
<Alpha_Cluster> which is the only way i will plug a computer into my tv besides displayport
<Takyoji> Isn't HDMI patent-encumbered? :P
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<Obsidian1723> heh
<Alpha_Cluster> you need to license it like 90% of port technologies
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont believe there is anything encumbering about video going through it
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I've been busy,the only thing that I see in the state is down in Madison where I'll be headed
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-28
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Yeah, my schedule's been a mess too.  I know there's going to be one in the Twin Cities in mid-late May, and that's okay too if you need more time.
<tonyyarusso> also @ Takyoji - late is fine
<h00k> tonyyarusso: alright, I'll watch the mailing list
<jenkinbr> tonyyarusso, not on my end, I've been insanely busy with RL, working 72+ hours a week, so I've barely had time to spend on the computer x.x
<chinoto> anybody know where I can get a sticker like this (http://images1.cafepress.com/product/147820891v5_480x480_Front.jpg) locally or under 4.82 including shipping (I have a temporary visa card)
<chinoto> I would get a ubuntu sticker, but if I were to switch distro then it wouldn't make sense
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: hi
<MTecknology> So.. Are you guys going to be bumping up to the new theme?
<MTecknology> I can't remove the old branch because your changes are stacked on top of it. :P
<MTecknology> If you want to keep using it that's fine but I did make a new branch that it would be better stacked against.
<MTecknology> It's not a big deal, I marked it as abandoned so if you want to keep stacked on it that's perfectly fine. I was just curious what your plans were.
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: lol..um, I suppose I'll have to look into that.  Where can we see a demo of the new theme?
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: staging.profarius.com
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-29
<ripps> h00k: Any idea if we're gonna have a release party in the Duluth/Superior area? Madison is a bit too far for me
<h00k> ripps: I've been so busy, I wasn't able to organize one up here. You are totally welcome to, if you'd like! I will be at the one in Madison on Sunday
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: Is it a full rewrite or minor modifications?  We made some changes to the old one, and I'm curious how hard it will be to merge those.
<tonyyarusso> ripps: I suspect we'll have a few delayed ones, as I know Mpls, South, and NW are not really ready, but looking into events as well.
<tonyyarusso> It seems like most of us have had a hectic April.
<ripps> tonyyarusso: my schedule is pretty busy as well, I've been having long days of U.S. Census Training.
<tonyyarusso> ha, fun
<h00k> yeek :)
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: ground up total rewrite
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: you have a peak yet?
<tonyyarusso> A little, yes. Not a decision though.  Certainly not going to try to roll it out this week.
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: what do you have for an opinion?
<MTecknology> positive and negative all appreciated :)
<tonyyarusso> Well, I kind of liked the brown, so the bright orange is a bit of a shock, but the feel is a bit more sleek.
<MTecknology> It was a culture shock for me too :P
<chinoto> anyone know the release time?
<Takyoji> The exact time?
<Takyoji> Just generally tomorrow. There's always been ISOs available, and people are able to upgrade to 10.04 right now
<Takyoji> It's just that tomorrow it gets the label of being the official release (to my understanding)
<chinoto> exact time of torrent being available
<chinoto> I just realized I could have meant when is the new mountain dew going to be release...
<chinoto> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ only shows release candidates rather than regular release
<tonyyarusso> chinoto: The exact time is not and has never been defined.
<chinoto> ok
<tonyyarusso> Usually it's between about 6:00 AM and 10:00 AM our time though, just based on history.
<chinoto> well, back to homework then
<chinoto> or screwing off >.>
<Takyoji> :P
<chinoto> does this group ever have meetings?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, but not as often as we'd like.  You should organize one!
<chinoto> ...
<chinoto> I don't think I would be a good organizer
<chinoto> I don't even have a license (close though)
<Takyoji> Just set a date. :P
<Takyoji> otherwise we're past due for a meeting this month
 * Takyoji blames it on tonyyarusso :P
<tonyyarusso> yup
<chinoto> I set TOMORROW :D
<chinoto> (cause of the official release)
<chinoto> (also I was kidding)
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> otherwise I think meetings are typically every first tuesday of the month.
<Takyoji> Then again, I've probably still got it wrong. :P
<chinoto> yay installfest http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/events
<chinoto> May 1st
<Takyoji> Yea, I'll be there.
<Takyoji> and I'll actually has a laptop fer once!
<chinoto> maybe I should do my homework >.>
<Takyoji> Pssh, homework's overrated. :P
<Takyoji> only pansies do homework!
<Takyoji> (joking of course)
<chinoto> I have english and visual basic (have to switch back to windows for that >:() from last week
<chinoto> anyone know how to start programming in php, like make a program with a button?
<chinoto> it doesn't even have to do anything
<Takyoji> Yea, there's extensions for PHP to do that.
<chinoto> ?
<Takyoji> Though PHP isn't really considered much of a language of development of desktop applications.
<Takyoji> http://gtk.php.net/
<Takyoji> For development of desktop applications, Python would be more suitable
<chinoto> I suggested learning C to my dad and he said it would be easier to learn php
<chinoto> I've seen a lot of apps using python
<Takyoji> I also consider PHP an easier platform to learn from (if you have a general knowledge of HTML/CSS)
<chinoto> I do a little bit of html stuff in notepad++ for my website
<Takyoji> otherwise I have books on PHP, XHTML/CSS, JS, Ajax, XML, Python, C, C++, C#, UML, and so on.
<Takyoji> and my primary job is web development, primarily dealing with PHP
<chinoto> neat
<Takyoji> If you want to borrow any books, perhaps you could be at the installfest in St. Paul and I could lend them to you. :P
<chinoto> did you have anything to do with the loco group's website?
<Takyoji> Yes, I have some administrative privileges. I have a couple changes that I want to submit that I haven't submitted yet.
<chinoto> 6 months later: here's your book back
<Takyoji> otherwise it's a Drupal installation
<Takyoji> I know XHTML, CSS, and PHP to a depth. So I don't really "need" the books currently. :P
<chinoto> brb
<Takyoji> otherwise I have yet to actually do something with Python yet
<Takyoji> and I have to leave for the night; I shall return tomorrow as usual.
<chinoto> American Pie with apple pie, bye
<tonyyarusso> Let the insanity ensue.
<sparklehistory> Does that mean it's released?
<tonyyarusso> No, it means that thousands of people in #ubuntu-release-party are asking "are we there yet"? every 0.003 seconds.
<sparklehistory> ah
<chinoto> I wanted to ask if anyone had an estimate, but I already asked yesterday :D
<chinoto> apparently 6AM-10AM wasn't right
<tonyyarusso> chinoto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2010-04-29-Late-respin-for-bug-570765
<chinoto> I was hoping to crawl out of bed and download the torrent right away
<chinoto> well better safe than stuck (I need windows for vb class)
<chinoto> RELEASED!
<tonyyarusso> NOW it's actually released.
<sparklehistory> yay
<chinoto> just downloaded deluge, hope it's like utorrent
<chinoto> wow thats a lot of peers 0_o
<chinoto> I wish I had a cd labeler so I could make my disk perty
<chinoto> so who plans on seeding the torrent?
<tonyyarusso> I will be.
<tonyyarusso> ALready trying to, although deluge is throwing some errors.
<chinoto> like what?
<chinoto> I'm already seeding, aiming to give back twice
<chinoto> my client says no incoming connections, yet I am seeding at near 200 KiB/s (set my limit)
<chinoto> probably should cut back, internet is slowing down
<chinoto> ok no more seeding for me, brother complained about not being able to do his homework
<chinoto> anyone figure out how to upgrade from disk (upgrade not fresh install or network upgrade)
<chinoto> I'll probably do a fresh install later, but I want to try an upgrade to see how everything functions
<chinoto> I should have separated my home directory...
<ripps> Is there anybody near Duluth/Superior that wants to help plan a release party?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-30
<Takyoji> You can pretty much update from a LiveCD as a repository, correct?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: um, you might need the Alternate for that.  I can never remember for sure.
<tonyyarusso> ripps: No, but I might be willing to come to one even if I'm not nearby :)
<Takyoji> Downloading the Alternate CD torrent as well then
 * tonyyarusso downloaded all 7 torrents so he can seed them all.
 * Obsidian1723 waits for 10.04.1LTS
<tonyyarusso> h00k: mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca is my favorite.
<tonyyarusso> It's what I populate my local mirror from.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: it's fast, I assume?
<h00k> .ca, where is that?
<tonyyarusso> Canada.
<tonyyarusso> Specifically, Waterloo, Ontario.
<h00k> oh. you would use a Canadian server
<exigraff> s/Canadian/socialist/
 * tonyyarusso is a socialist and proud of it, so there!
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I don't wanna get into explaining ESXi and trying to figure that out :(
 * Takyoji wonders how many here will be attending the installfest tomorrow at TIES
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-01
<tonyyarusso> I'll probably show my face
<Takyoji> So I take that means you'll only be there for an hour or so, or? :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I haven't decided what I'm doing yet.
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> It's not like I have something better to do though.
<Takyoji> So it's just a waste of time to you then? :P
<Takyoji> otherwise; still happen to have those cables of mine?
<Takyoji> I guess I don't have sufficient transportation to attend.
<Takyoji> While everyone else is probably all "Yaaay! He's not here!" :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: You really need to get yourself a bicycle or something.  srsly
<tonyyarusso> So I take it that means I don't need to worry about your cables then?
<Takyoji> I was debating on biking; but I have a feeling that I might find a suitable path.
<Takyoji> I suppose
<Takyoji> Even if it would take a couple hours to bike there, I most likely would try. :P
<Takyoji> Have you biked from the cities to Faribault at all? :P
<Takyoji> It would be a 53.8 mile trip (by car directions)
<tonyyarusso> I've biked from Shoreview to Nerstrand Big Woods State Park.
<tonyyarusso> so basically the same.
 * Takyoji pokes tonyyarusso
<Takyoji> otherwise I may be able to have a GPS
<tonyyarusso> Google Maps has cycling directions now
<Takyoji> I'm just not sure if there's a bike/pedestrian-friendly route
<tonyyarusso> it takes a little work, but there are some that are fine
<Takyoji> This is what I'm looking at: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=1667+Snelling+Ave.+N.,+St.+Paul,+MN+55108&daddr=Faribault,+MN&hl=en&geocode=FVWErgId0WJy-imRLkSOQyuzUjFrzJWvlInzJg%3BFTTjowIdpdRw-ilZlw90QPf2hzH7dPuExsZ4Qw&mra=ls&dirflg=b&sll=44.660839,-93.220367&sspn=0.799018,1.783905&ie=UTF8&ll=44.643254,-92.948456&spn=0.79926,1.783905&z=10&lci=bike
<tonyyarusso> Not for like a 6 year old, but an adult cyclist yes.
<tonyyarusso> well, I should probably head on over there
<Takyoji> If I could somehow maintain a speed of 20mph, it would appear to take ~3 hours.
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> shoulda left earlier :)
<Takyoji> You should have influenced me more earlier. :P
<Takyoji> Assuming an ideal case, that would mean I'd be there at 3:30pm. :P
<Takyoji> Which would be 1 hour and a half to spare. xP
<tonyyarusso> yeah, a bit tight
<tonyyarusso> anyway, I'm packing up the computer
<Takyoji> To leave or go to the installfest?
<tonyyarusso> at TIES now
<tonyyarusso> Perks of release parties: everyone gets to comment on the different kinds of machines people bring
<kermit> how many people show up at install fests?
<tonyyarusso> varies
<tonyyarusso> we have about 15 here atm
<tonyyarusso> Some have had as many as 50.
<tonyyarusso> well, in MN anyway
<tonyyarusso> Some places get hundreds, but they're more organized than us :P
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: How many women there today?
<tonyyarusso> 2
<tonyyarusso> I think there was another a while ago.
<tonyyarusso> not counting Brian's wife and daughter, who are in and out.
<sparklehistory> Not too bad
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-02
<Takyoji> heh http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=don't%20cha%20know
 * tonyyarusso lols @ "see also: 'could be worse'"
<tonyyarusso> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=minnesotan&defid=2413452
<Takyoji> hah
<tonyyarusso> pretty sure the only ones that don't apply to me involve things that happened before I was born
<tonyyarusso> eg voting for Mondale
<sparklehistory> Wait, you mean that stuff isn't normal?
<tonyyarusso> Apparently.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> nice find tony
<kermit> i didnt read it all, but did it have "you call anyone who's moved here in the last decade the 'new guy'"
<tonyyarusso> lol, it did not, but it should
<tonyyarusso> The "new guy" rule is that you will be "new guy" eternally until someone else is newer, so hope for high turnover.
<kermit> yeah
<kermit> in most places "where are you from?" means stat state are you from.. here it means what suburb are you from
<kermit> when i say "here" then people find out i grew up in Eagan, they say "i thought you said you were from minneapolis"
<kermit> i just stare blankly.
<tonyyarusso> That question is clearly context-dependent.
<tonyyarusso> If someone at the coffee shop asks me, I tell them the nearest major intersection.  Across town, which suburb.  Online, Minnesota.
<kermit> er stat/what
<kermit> i meant, when people from here ask me that
<tonyyarusso> I only say Mpls if I really really have to though, since I'm east of the river.
<kermit> i say 'here' if i'm within 300 miles of here
<kermit> as it's still the closest metro
<kermit> not that i'm ever farther away than 10 miles
 * tonyyarusso wonders how h00k's presentation prep is going
 * tonyyarusso guesses he bailed on the prep and went to bed early
<Takyoji> 2 days until the Day Against DRM (May 4)
<kermit> should i hand out pirated dvd screeners to random people on the screen?
<tonyyarusso> LOL
 * tonyyarusso is watching h00k get grilled about translations/localizations on the recording
<tonyyarusso> To answer, we would of course like to address as much as possible, but it becomes a matter of priorities.
<tonyyarusso> Things like making sure "y" works with apt are of course pretty darn important, although kind of side notes rather than the central goal.
<tonyyarusso> For localizations like keyboard layouts, that is something I see in the long-term plan, but not something we're looking at right now.  That's one reason for addressing the Fiero-Nichols orthography first, since it uses the same alphabet/keyboard as English and is therefore much easier.
<tonyyarusso> At some point in the distant future, it would be nice to support both Fiero-Nichols and Canadian Syllabics, as well as adding in some custom themes and artwork and who knows what else, but any of that stuff comes about as interest and resources become available.
<tonyyarusso> oooooh, OpenGL transitions are purrrdy
<tonyyarusso> h00k: LoCos can become "Approved".
<tonyyarusso> Wisconsin Linux Users Group is somewhat of an anomaly - almost all LUGs are city-based.  Originally some LoCos followed a similar approach (Chicago), but that is discouraged now, with things being done at the parent level with sub-groups for cities where appropriate.
<tonyyarusso> Of course, having active cities as well is fantastic.
<tonyyarusso> Fedora does indeed attempt to have some sort of community thing - they call it their "Ambassodors program".  I looked into it though, and it very much inactive - I found one guy in MN.  :(
<tonyyarusso> I think Gentoo may have something similar?  Nothing anywhere near the scale to which Ubuntu does.
<tonyyarusso> also, AFAIK the US is the only country that is not organized primarily on the country level, although like the cities here, many subgroups exist.
<tonyyarusso> If you didn't already know, for contacts in nearby states for possible coordination, we have:  greg-g in Michigan, nixternal in Chicago, IL, MTecknology in South Dakota, and AtomicSpark in Iowa.  Nobody for ND.
<tonyyarusso> wait, somebody's talking about moving to WordPress?  But Drupal is teh awesomez!
<tonyyarusso> Nearest Canadian seems to be in Winnipeg, but their actual activity is primarily in Victoria/Vancouver, Toronto, and Montreal.
<tonyyarusso> Gnome 2.30!  Not 2.3...
<tonyyarusso> It's like Ubuntu releases - the zeros matter.
<tonyyarusso> For anyone who's really confused now, http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/6623287
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-25
<fisch246> don't ya hate it when you spend this time setting up Grub, then you boot up, and you remember you never touched fstab >.<
<fisch246> one thing i appreciate about ubuntu...
 * fisch246 crosses his fingers
<Takyoji> Pssh, nobody reads this channel anymore. :P
<tonyyarusso> Well, some do :P
<tonyyarusso> Might as well include them.
<tonyyarusso> (For reference, I have admin access to the .ca site also, hence the link.)
<Takyoji> By the way, memcache for Drupal at all, or not?
<tonyyarusso> I haven't.
<Takyoji> You know; I've realized something. Unity in concept would be horrible for a dual screen setup
<Takyoji> in the case where each monitor is a different X screen
<Takyoji> Because Unity requires you to move to the absolute top-left corner of screen, or more recently, the absolute left of the screen and keep moving, until the menu comes up. So if I'm on my screen to the right and move over to my screen on the left, I may either: cause the menu to open each time undesirably.
<Takyoji> Or, if not, have it not appear, and may have issues trying to provoke the Unity menu to come up
<ColinHarrington> Takyoji: Exactly!  Its poor in the multi-monitor situation or the Synergy situation
<ColinHarrington> Using screen edges only really works when you're completely isolated
<mysteriousdarren> ColinHarrington: have you used either?
<ColinHarrington> only used Unity in a VM so far
<ColinHarrington> I didn't like relying on screen edges much
<ColinHarrington> I use synergy and multi-monitor all the time
<sundjinnkari> So whos going to the party on saturday
<tonyyarusso> There are two, but I will be hoping to make it to both.
<sundjinnkari> Two?  Same time different locals?
<tonyyarusso> Daytime in St. Paul, evening in Hopkins.
<sundjinnkari> Oh, thats nice, same people running it?
<tonyyarusso> Nope, different folks.
<sundjinnkari> ah, so are you going?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-26
<Takyoji> So yes, I brought up the multi-monitor issue in #ayatana, which is supposed to be for Ayatana and Unity development discussion, and didn't get any response yet after several hours.
<sundjinnkari> isnt it weird that there are alot of people in that room yet no one responds... its like a waiting pool for nothing.
<Takyoji> I usually courteously  wait a couple hours, and if not, I usually try again another time.
<sundjinnkari> I really dont understand rooms like that
<Takyoji> A buncha dumplins dontcha kno!
<Takyoji> It's so pathetic when a manufacturer doesn't list Linux support on the product, even though the manufacturer of the chipset that the friggen device solely relies on has a driver for Linux by the chipset manufacturer.
<sundjinnkari> That is pretty interesting.
<sundjinnkari> and very stupid
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-27
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: mind if we have a release party in here?
<fisch246> we could put the release bot in here :D
<fisch246> i'm asking cause i'm avoiding certain people that are in the release party room >.>
<fisch246> being as the reason why i haven't been in -ot for a while
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-28
<fisch246> you guys ready for the 30th :D
<fisch246> 2 parties :D
<sundjinnkari> Help me!
<tonyyarusso> You'll have to be a tad more specific ;)
<sundjinnkari> Natty/Unity...
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: can yo give me an overview of your views, and plans for this LUG?
<fisch246> LUG = LoCo
<fisch246> you*
<fisch246> i'm trying to find a LUG that's local and welcoming that i'll point new Linux users to...
<fisch246> being as all the rest of our LUGs are pretty much full of assholes >.>
<fisch246> so as long as you're willing to be lenient on the rles that apply to the other Ubuntu rooms, i think i'll point them here
<fisch246> rules*
<fisch246> so far i've had good experiences with this LoCo
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-29
<tonyyarusso> h00k: ping
<tonyyarusso> h00k: nvm.  Although we haven't seen you much.  ;)
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Give h00k a break, he's got a wedding to plan!
<tonyyarusso> psssh, in *summer*.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: It's not like you can just pull these things together overnight :)
<tonyyarusso> Sure you can.
<sparklehistory> And this is based on your vast experience in planning weddings?
 * Takyoji wonders at what time tonyyarusso will arrive at the Penguins Unbound installfest
<Takyoji> or anyone of this channel for that matter. :P
<tonyyarusso> dunno
<Takyoji> I'm wondering if I should be awkward and be there for a vast majority of the day or not
<Takyoji> and I wonder how much throughput there is on the Ubuntu package mirrors within the few days after a new release
 * Takyoji plays a game of "Will it boot? :D" and upgrades to 11.04
<Takyoji> We'll see what happens to all my customization, and my dual-monitor setup
<Takyoji> Welp, Unity is a "barrel of fun" and bugs yet
<Takyoji> When you have your dual-monitor setup as "Seperate X screen", the second screen just shows the background, and you can't really do anything else.
<Takyoji> Then I set it to TwinView (which I don't really want) and it somewhat works.
<Takyoji> The gnome-panels all have black text on a dark grey gradient background.
<Takyoji> I CANNOT configure gnome-panel whatsoever. Right-click on the panel is completely disabled.
<Takyoji> My gnome-panel settings did not persist after upgrade
<Takyoji> Also, dragging the window to the edge of the screen to resize it as half of it has a couple bugs, and has a handful of sizing and positioning bugs
<Takyoji> There's also of course the logical issue of when you try dragging a window to an edge (intending it to resize for that half of the screen), but it's the edge between your two screens.
<Takyoji> So being unable to configure the layout of my desktop WHATSOEVER is very constraining and doesn't let me configure it how I want. For example, before upgrade, I had a panel on the right of my screen, spanning about 80-120px horizontally, which had gnome-panel apps/widgets that would have realtime graphs of the CPU, RAM, load, harddrive activity, network activity, temperatures, etc.
<Takyoji> Another thing is, the Unity panel is of course on the left-most of the screen, and if I'm trying to switch between applications on my right-most monitor, I have to move my cursor allllll the way to the left, to choose the application (or double click, and choose the window, if there's multiple windows of the same application running), and then move back over
<Takyoji> I have a feeling the Penguins Unbound Ubuntu 11.04 installfest will really just be people fleeing from Ubuntu. xP
<fisch246> well i think i'll just represent this team when i go to school and start up my LUG's...
<fisch246> if they want support, just point them to the respective support channel or wiki that they need
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: that sound alright to you?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-30
<tonyyarusso> bah, I wish he wouldn't keep logging off :S
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: It is rather difficult to answer questions when he disappears afterwards.
<_diablo-server> Hello all. anyone here at the installfest
<tonyyarusso> _diablo-server: Not yet, but I'm about to head on over.
<tonyyarusso> How's turnout?
<_diablo-server> tonyyarusso: all full up again
<_diablo-server> people filtering in and out, but good times
<_diablo-server> Hola ColinHarrington
<_diablo-server> you coming to the installfest?
<ColinHarrington> negative
<ColinHarrington> Not this time around
<_diablo-server> sadness
<ColinHarrington> Yea, but I'm home playing with my kids instead so it'll work out
<_diablo-server> ColinHarrington: fun! enjoy that then. probably more important than hanging out with the nerds :)
<tonyyarusso> all right, off I go
<ColinHarrington> _diablo-server: I'm hanging out with future nerds.
<_diablo-server> ColinHarrington: morph them well
<FloatingGoat> O.O
<_diablo-server> o/ FloatingGoat
<FloatingGoat> whens the party again O.O
<_diablo-server> FloatingGoat: ongoing now
<_diablo-server> until 5
<_diablo-server> at TIES
<FloatingGoat> OH SHEt
<FloatingGoat> I thought it was at 6
<FloatingGoat> okay well im going to get a phone there
<_diablo-server> FloatingGoat: nah, come over though, there are like 30 people right now
<FloatingGoat> so i may be a little late O.O
<_diablo-server> np np, get here when you get here
<_diablo-server> I'll be gone from 2-3:30ish, but I'll be back after
<FloatingGoat> after?
<_diablo-server> from 3:30 till 5
<_diablo-server> but everyone will be here
<FloatingGoat> \okay cool
<FloatingGoat> im just about to head out in like 5 mins
<FloatingGoat> so i will be there in about 20-30
<FloatingGoat> _diablo-server: how are you talking, if you're there?
<_diablo-server> FloatingGoat: they have wireless...
<_diablo-server> and I'm ssh'd to my server at home
<FloatingGoat> _diablo-server: hey, in hopkins right?
<FloatingGoat> _diablo-server: I dont think we're on the same page here O.O
<FloatingGoat> _diablo-server: where are you?
<FloatingGoat> well i'm going to hopkins
<_diablo-server> FloatingGoat: no! this is the one in st paul
<_diablo-server> larpenteur and snelling
<_diablo-server> FloatingGoat: tonyyarusso just said that the hopkins one is in the evening
<Jay-Cee> The Hopkins meet up is at 6:00.....Right?
<tonyyarusso> Jay-Cee: Yes, 6:00 is correct.
<Jay-Cee> Thanks Tony, I look forward to meeting everyone attending
<fisch246> less than 4 hours :D
<Takyoji[laptop]> And it took me 2 hours to get to TIES, after missing a turn--twice (different turns, of course)
<fisch246> 2 hours >.>
<fisch246> 1 hour
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: i'm assuming you're at the PU party right now... but if you're not... you ready to party it up :D
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-01
<FloatingGoat> O.O
<FloatingGoat> I feel so alone
<FloatingGoat> _diablo-server: that must have been one big haircut O.O
<tonyyarusso> yarly
<FloatingGoat> tonyyarusso: did he ever come back?
<tonyyarusso> FloatingGoat: right at the end, apparently
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> hi
<FloatingGoat> sundjinnkari:
<_diablo-server> FloatingGoat tonyyarusso it took 3 hours. literally
<_diablo-server> freakin' ridiculous
<_diablo-server> this is what happens when I go to Aveda and have a student do it.
<Obsidian1723> tony, ever use nconf ?
<FloatingGoat> im going down
<FloatingGoat> _diablo-server: hahaha yeah i know what you mean, took forever for my sister to do my hair when she was in beauty school
<FloatingGoat> okay im good
<Takyoji> I'M ALIVE
<_diablo-server> FloatingGoat: sorry :( I wanted to get back there. I'll be there next month :)
<FloatingGoat> _diablo-server: :)
<FloatingGoat> me too
<FloatingGoat> cause my mom took me for teh lulz and she liked it lol
 * Takyoji wonders who here were at the release /party/, since nobody else had their IRC username on their nametag. :P
<FloatingGoat> Takyoji: where you in the orange chirt?
 * Takyoji wonders if it was FloatingGoat that was to my right at the release party.
<FloatingGoat> shirt*
<FloatingGoat> I was tellin everyone my IRC name lol
<FloatingGoat> which reminds me
<FloatingGoat> gotta cload oh man
<Takyoji> This was my shirt: http://store.linux.com/product_info.php?products_id=171
<FloatingGoat> sorry had to cloak
<FloatingGoat> the mac users dont like me
<FloatingGoat> anyways
<FloatingGoat> hold on firefox is being a nub
<FloatingGoat> are you caleb?
<Takyoji> Yus
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> :D
<FloatingGoat> im jeff
<Takyoji> The one that won the masterprize that is now sitting on my desktop. :P
<FloatingGoat> lol yeah :D
<FloatingGoat> I was sitting next to you at paul's party
<Takyoji> and yes, I do forget real names, very easily. :P
<Takyoji> Oh... you.
<Takyoji> Nah, I'm kidding. xP
<FloatingGoat> XD
<FloatingGoat> the one with the android dilema
<FloatingGoat> goin down
<FloatingGoat> stupid windows
<FloatingGoat> I HATE YOU
<FloatingGoat> okay im still here
 * Takyoji comes to realization.
<FloatingGoat> O.O
<Takyoji> Android is written in Java, Java is platform independent, so wouldn't a person be able to install Android on an x86 architecture I would?
<Takyoji> s/platform/CPU instruction set/
<Takyoji> and I'm going to harass people on the mailing list to IRC moar
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> yeah maybe
<FloatingGoat> but it wasnt made for that so you'll probably run into a few problems O.O
<FloatingGoat> do you have an AGP 8x graphics card? nvidia preferably
<Takyoji> I guess it does have some exclusivity to the ARM architecture, and there is a project of porting it to x86; I think I recall now using VirtualBox to emulate it, and having a rather slow experience
<Takyoji> NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT
<FloatingGoat> that's AGP?
<FloatingGoat> oh it isn't :'(
<FloatingGoat> I AM NOW IN TEARS FOREVER
<Takyoji> AGP is a bit older, yus?
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<Takyoji> You might be able to find older graphics cards at thrift stores.
<FloatingGoat> the port looks more simplistic
<Takyoji> I have seen one or two before.
<FloatingGoat> working one?
<Takyoji> I don't have any other than my 8800GT, soo. :P
<FloatingGoat> oh yeah
<FloatingGoat> im looking to purchase
<Takyoji> I wonder if you could even find something on NewEgg
<FloatingGoat> yeah but
<FloatingGoat> its like 80 bucks for a compatible 512
<FloatingGoat> I believe
<Takyoji> Of the cheapest option available?
<Takyoji> Lowest price I can find is $30
<Takyoji> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600007850&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20
<FloatingGoat> yay problem solved :_
<Takyoji> The fat little black/white dog wants me Tux plushie. D:
<Takyoji> wants my*
<Takyoji> oh hay, just realized I don't have the gpanel applet for a countdown timer that I usually use for a timer for my pizza, because, oh yanno, I can't configure my gnome-panel in 11.04 whatsoever, yay. xP
<FloatingGoat> lol :)
<FloatingGoat> like I said before
<FloatingGoat> I love the dash
<FloatingGoat> the rest of it is
<FloatingGoat> well ehh
<FloatingGoat> if window switching was one launcher click
<FloatingGoat> then i'd use it more
<FloatingGoat> sorry for my late reply I just got my phone to stop herp derpin now it works!
<Takyoji> when you have more than one window of an application, it's also a bit of a b-tch. :P
<Takyoji> Since not all applications are tabbed.
<Takyoji> i.e. image viewer.
<FloatingGoat> yeah thats what I meant by window switching lol
<Takyoji> So a simple reset worked, or?
<FloatingGoat> no I had to delete google app data
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> and one other issue I guess I have is: all the text on gnome-panel is black over a dark grey gradient, so I can't exactly see so swell. xP
<Takyoji> And again, since context menus (right-click) are completely disabled, I can't fix it directly. xP
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> it sucks
<Takyoji> ahh; shuffling the window decorator theme fixed it
<Takyoji> Too bad the Rochester/Owatonna folk isn't on IRC. xP
<Takyoji> But jezuz, that was probably a 2 hour drive to make it to the metro for him. xP
 * Takyoji checks
<FloatingGoat> what happend?
<Takyoji> Person to my left was from Rochester or perhaps Owatonna (can't remember which), which is even further south than Faribault.
<Takyoji> Nah, I guess it's just 1 hour and 10 minutes from Owatonna, but Rochester would be about 2 hours.
<FloatingGoat> yeah did he have a problem that needed fixing? :D
<Takyoji> No, I'm just implying it would be nice if they were on IRC, since they're probably the only person in southern Minnesota. :P
<Takyoji> I'm down here by myself in Faribault, and there's one in Mankato, and perhaps that one in Rochester/Owatonna; not much else.
<Takyoji> I'm all aloooone. d:
<Takyoji> D:*
<Takyoji> everyone else is in the metro, and then there's the poor sparse folks spread out in north Minnesota.
<Takyoji> and I really need to learn the highways and roads in the metro, I'm a bit of a moron. :P
<FloatingGoat> hahaha
<FloatingGoat> naw man even I get confused and im in st paul almost every week O.O
<Takyoji> Can you guess where I disappeared off to, before everyone officially left? :P
<Takyoji> Ran off to the bathroom, otherwise I was on the verge of crapping my pants from all the anxiety of the driving. xP
<Takyoji> then came out and "aww, everyone's gone now"
<FloatingGoat> LOL
<FloatingGoat> bbl
<FloatingGoat> back
<Takyoji> front
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> WHERE ARE PEOPLE
<Takyoji> You scared them off
<FloatingGoat> :O
<Takyoji> I'm cleaning off my workspace all for the sake of taking a picture of the penguin
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> where you excited that you won?
<Takyoji> Yes, considering I don't have a stuffed Tux mascot, as I've been needing for years. :P
<Takyoji> A Very Big Thing™
<FloatingGoat> hahahhah
<Takyoji> Gah, I'm going to have to take a picture in the morning. Too much grain (due to the ISO speed) to ruin a quality picture. D:
<FloatingGoat> lol
<Takyoji> yay
<fisch246> i'm in natty now :D
 * _diablo-server just realized who Takyoji was at the release party (I think
<fisch246> haha
<_diablo-server> (he thinks)
<fisch246> it was caleb :P
 * Takyoji tries to recall who _diablo-server was
<fisch246> i only know cause it was on his nametag >>>
<fisch246> >.>*
<Takyoji> and everyone else didn't. :P
<_diablo-server> Takyoji: I was the guy with the haircut...
<_diablo-server> Takyoji: wait, you were at the one at TIES, right?
<Takyoji> Yus
<Takyoji> Both
<fisch246> mmk well #ubuntu is useless as usual... hopefully the forums have a posted note for what i want to know :3
<Takyoji> TIES and Hopkins
<fisch246> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<fisch246> lulz
<Takyoji> If you imply where you sat, I might remember who you would be. :P
<Takyoji> Seenit
<fisch246> holy sh-
<fisch246> they kept that feature from the beta :D
<_diablo-server> Takyoji: I sat next to the girl in the 2nd to last row
<fisch246> the thing they stole from win 7 haha
<Takyoji> which "feature"; sure it's not another bug disguised as a feature? :P
<fisch246> haha
<Takyoji> So yes, I recall who you are.
<fisch246> where i can drag the window to the edge and it fills up half the screen :D
<fisch246> so half my screen is pidgin and the other half is chromium haha
<Takyoji> "Hey, when I drag the window to the edge it, it resizes to about half, but it's offset and not the full span", "Pssh, naw! That's a feature! :D"
<Takyoji> I use the Compiz plugin (long before Win7) for resizing windows to portions of the screen
<fisch246> cool
<fisch246> _diablo-server: i still have no idea who you are >.>
<fisch246> you brian?
<_diablo-server> fisch246: no problem :) I'm not offended
<_diablo-server> neg. Mark
<Takyoji> fisch246: Near the middle, I believe, opposite side of entrance.
<_diablo-server> http://www.katerberg.net
<fisch246> i don't remember a mark >.>
<fisch246> o good i am getting the people right
<fisch246> i'm like brian brought his girlfriend though...
<fisch246> so mark... hm...
<Takyoji> So, everyone ready for World IPv6 Day already? :P
<_diablo-server> fisch246: I'm sure I'll meet you again
<fisch246> were you on my side?
<_diablo-server> Takyoji: it won't matter... it's like 3 sites and then they turn it off a few weeks later
<_diablo-server> fisch246: idk who you are or where you were
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> i'm paul
<fisch246> the guy who set it up :P
<Takyoji> It's a goal that there's sufficient people with IPv6 support, and very few to none with broken IPv6, so that they'll just leave IPv6 enabled.
<Takyoji> for the websites
<Takyoji> and then from there, we can grow statistics.
<fisch246> the guy who should have given you a posted note for the drawing of the penguin
<_diablo-server> fisch246: I'm positive we are talking about different things. I'm talking about the penguins unbound meeting organized by Brian
<_diablo-server> Takyoji: I would like that to be true
<fisch246> _diablo-server: o ok
<fisch246> _diablo-server: i wasn't at the PU party XD
<_diablo-server> fisch246: sadness. come next month. it's fun
<Takyoji> I occasionally molest those of Linode to provide IPv6 to customers even though a vast majority of the datacenters they're in have IPv6 available to them
<fisch246> _diablo-server: i had my own party with the LoCo
<_diablo-server> wish I had known of it. would have swung by
<Takyoji> yet they don't have it available; thus everyone has to resort to an IPv6 tunnel
<_diablo-server> fisch246: is there a loco?
<fisch246> well i had a guy call me about someone who missed the party and went directly to starbucks, but no one wanted to go... so he calls me wondering where everyone was XD
<fisch246> poor guy
<Takyoji> _diablo-server: You're on this IRC channel, aren't you? :P
<fisch246> Takyoji: congrats on the prize btw
<Takyoji> I cleaned my workspace in the sole reason of getting a picture of my workspace with the Tux mascot; but it's not even luminosity in this room that there's a bit of grain on the image.
<fisch246> aw no sticky yet for 11.04 :(
<Takyoji> Thus I shall wait until tomorrow in the daytime to take a perfected picture. :P
<fisch246> ha
<Takyoji> But yea, as I was saying earlier, I quickly disappeared before everyone left the Boston Garden officially, as I ran off to bathroom so I wouldn't crap my pants after all the endless anxiety and missed turns of driving. xP
<fisch246> ha
<Takyoji> and I ended up turning around a couple times and backtracking a few times on the way back to Faribault. xP
<Takyoji> Especially when I took I-35 S, and the exit number was decrementing to 1, rather than incrementing or something to 59, thus figured I was going the wrong way, then turned off, drove for a while, did a u-turn, drove across the overpass, and then back the other way, and so on. xP
<Takyoji> Only to realize I was going the right direction, to realize that /semantically/ I-35 S turns into I-35, and the exit numbering changes.
<Takyoji> and yea, when I was going to TIES, I almost ended up going into Wisconsin
<_diablo-server> Takyoji: of course I'm here
<Takyoji> and so yea, I was explaining my surprise of how there seemed to be quite a lot of folks at the installfest over the age of 50, and someone on IRC (of another network and channel) replies with "Surprised to find out that linux is for old people and computer hipsters? :P" xP
<_diablo-server> Takyoji: lol
<fisch246> where's my weather applet? D:
<Takyoji> Unity ate it
<Takyoji> Unity will beat you over the head with a baseball bat if you try any configuration on anything whatsoever. :P
<Takyoji> Just as I was saying earlier, I'm already missing my gpanel countdown applet that I always use for timing the pizza in the oven.
<fisch246> XD
<Takyoji> As well as my previously beautiful right-side gnome-panel with all information and diagnostics.
<fisch246> i just want my weather applet D:
<Takyoji> http://24.197.176.26:565/monitoring2.png or alternately http://[2001:470:1f10:39d::2]/monitoring2.png
<Takyoji> Now I can't see when people are clicking my links. D:
<fisch246> the panel says Morrowind is running 3 different programs... odd >.>
<fisch246> methinks it's confused
<Takyoji> without having to look at the Apache log
<Takyoji> Sure it's not 3 different windows?
<fisch246> yea that's what i meant
<fisch246> however it isn't actually running >.>
<Takyoji> So I take it that it's a single-window application?
<fisch246> if i try to close it, everything disappears than reappears...
<Takyoji> But yes, I do still wonder what form of Java environment that Android uses, and wonder if Oracle could screw over Android
<Takyoji> They should just rewrite it all in Google Go. :P
<fisch246> well i'm gonna restart
<fisch246> see if it corrects itself
<Takyoji> otherwise what was the intent of the person of SwiftLinux?
<Takyoji> (complete topic change, yes)
 * Takyoji stops briefing conspiring behind fisch246's back
<Takyoji> Too bad we don't regularly have voice-based conversation to help portray our sly nerdy connotations to each other, without them being lost when being just sent in plaintext over IRC. :P
<fisch246> the simple reboot the computer method always seems to fix everything...
<Takyoji> Pssh, Windows user. :P
<fisch246> i'm using Ubuntu >.>
<Takyoji> Coulda logged out, restarted GDM, etc. :P
<fisch246> you solve windows problems by going into Ubuntu...
<fisch246> and staying there...
<fisch246> not sure if i like the panel or not
<Takyoji> but real men troubleshoot the depths of any bug
<Takyoji> ...and writes their own device drivers! :P
<Takyoji> Yea, I have a long rant of Unity
<fisch246> i've never written my own driver
<Takyoji> that I've repeated throughout the day
<Takyoji> I haven't yet either, but I may at some point.
<fisch246> the thing i liked about docky was that i could clutter it up and still use it as usual
<fisch246> i actually like Unity...
<Takyoji> I still bicker due to my workflow
<fisch246> to be honest it isn't too friendly to new users though
<fisch246> hahahahaha
<Takyoji> I'm just more curious of GNOME 3 now. :P
<Takyoji> It'll probably best the next thing I'll do tomorrow. :P
<fisch246> i just found out that Ubuntu supports my horizontal trackpad movement XD
<fisch246> i turned it on awhile ago
<Takyoji> Just like we were saying at the end of the TIES installfest. xP
 * fisch246 never went to TIES
<Takyoji> So, it only moved the cursor vertically?
<fisch246> no :P
<fisch246> the scroll feature
<Takyoji> oh, horizontal scrolling, yes. :P
<fisch246> i am a scrolling whore >.>
<Takyoji> as am I
 * Takyoji eyes his mouse and contemplates scratching the Microsoft logo off it
<fisch246> i was thinking about getting plugins for the panel...
<fisch246> now i realize that i won't see them anyway...
<Takyoji> The "lenses", or?
<fisch246> as the panel hides, and it's too ugly to stop it from hiding, just to see my plugins at work
 * fisch246 puts on genesis
<fisch246> i've listened to too much Indie music, and thrash metal... time for something different :D
<fisch246> eh... not in the mood for this either
<Takyoji> No nerdcore? :P
<fisch246> nope
<fisch246> o wait... i just got Korn...
<fisch246> there we go...
<fisch246> i go from Lamb of God to Korn haha
<Takyoji> Well, alright, this is the unofficial workstation picture for now: http://24.197.176.26:565/workstation.jpg (or http://[2001:470:1f10:39d::2]/workstation.jpg for IPv6)
<Takyoji> Tomorrow shall be the official picture
<fisch246> i take it transmission has problems in Unity?
<Takyoji> Such as freezing, or?
<Takyoji> and then holding up the whole system, or something freakishly of that nature?
<Takyoji> (which it has, if I remember correctly)
<fisch246> well nothing shows up
<fisch246> then it crashes...
<Takyoji> and then when I try killing it, it doesn't fully terminate, and the system is holding back from fulling killing it due to waiting on some filesystem-related call or something of that nature.
<Takyoji> from fully killing it*
<fisch246> hm... mine killed
<fisch246> suggest any alternatives?
<Takyoji> Miro, mebbeh?
<fisch246> >.<
<Takyoji> Which kinda sorta is a torrent application
<fisch246> any good ones?
<Takyoji> But more for video
<fisch246> do they support deluge anymore?
<fisch246> ah they do
<fisch246> know how to change default apps?
<fisch246> besides using Ubuntu Tweak
<fisch246> unless they still support that
<Takyoji> "default apps" as in MIME-type related, or the applications listed on the Unity Dash?
<fisch246> MIME
<Takyoji> Probably the same as it's always been
<fisch246> i've only done it in ubuntu tweak
<fisch246> unless you mean the "open with another app" method
<fisch246> wow... only 2 sources didn't carry over
<fisch246> meaning they're not supported anymore
<fisch246> or at least not yet
<fisch246> whoa... virtualbox is huge...
<fisch246> hey jeff
<FloatingGoat> HEY
<FloatingGoat> Hey paul
<FloatingGoat> Hey was blackdog at the party?
<fisch246> you assuming i know people's IRC tags?
<fisch246> yay :D Ubuntu Tweak is for natty :D
<fisch246> i cried inside when i saw it was going to be removed during upgrade
 * FloatingGoat enjoyed his ice cream
 * FloatingGoat fixed the android problem 
<fisch246> i really wish you guys went to the after party
<fisch246> i had a background that had wall-e reaching up to a glowing Ubuntu Symbol haha
<fisch246> and i edited my startup script so the entire intro song to Clockwork Orange would play the first time i booted into Natty XD
<FloatingGoat> Dang 0.0 LOL I don't have a computer. Yeah I felt out of place at the ties install party, but I made up for it by talking to people and helping some people too.
<Takyoji> Previous years, I didn't have a laptop either. And my parents also had to drive me up for the previous times as well. :P
<fisch246> whoa... what just happened to my top panel?
<FloatingGoat> Oh and this dude may hook me up with an agp 8× gfx card
<fisch246> there much better :D
<fisch246> i just manually restarted unity haha
<FloatingGoat> Unity-panel I think in the terminal. MAybe
<fisch246> the scroll panel needs to be better... but other than that... i like unity
<fisch246> o i could've just restarted the panel?
<fisch246> things are honestly easier in Unity >.>
<FloatingGoat> Yeah just typing unity works too O.O
<FloatingGoat> Yeah about what Tony was saying about finding apps in unity at your party. You onto have to scroll or anything, just super+type name of app
<FloatingGoat> I think just gnome+the dash would be amazing
<fisch246> they certainly improved the dock
<fisch246> still not as great as docky...
<fisch246> but enough for me to drop docky
<FloatingGoat> LOL
<FloatingGoat> Yeah. But window switching for me was a real hassle
<FloatingGoat> They need to make window switching on the dock.
<fisch246> http://teenshumor.com/media/LOL-ROFL-LMAO.png
<FloatingGoat> I mean when your trying to switch between two windows of the same app
<FloatingGoat> LOL that photo is somewhat true for me
<fisch246> futurama is the best show ever made... hands down...
<fisch246> yes... better than firefly >.>
<Takyoji[laptop]> ROFLCOPTERsoisoisoisoisoi
<Takyoji[laptop]> Aww, dangit. xP
<Takyoji[laptop]> mysteriousdarren is mysterious
<fisch246> http://youtu.be/P_WI0VI7aIw
<fisch246> http://youtu.be/V8szWccJvb4
<FloatingGoat> Wit happened
<fisch246> i started posing zoidberg links
<FloatingGoat> I'm going to try this cool new swift Linux that I have heard about.
<fisch246> jupiter linux is cool btw
<fisch246> still buggy as hell though
<FloatingGoat> Any relation to swift Linux?
<fisch246> never heard of swift
<fisch246> but i doubt it
<fisch246> jupiter is an off shoot of Ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> Ahh I think the Guy that made sect was telling me about that. Well anyway I'm heading to bed. Goodnight.
<fisch246> night jeff
<fisch246> i'm gonna head to bed as well
<fisch246> night all
<fisch246> thanks for coming to the party :) hope you all had fun :)
<fisch246> i'll try and be here more often
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: btw, I'm told that Linode will have native IPv6 before the end of 2011.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: ummm, I-35 *W* turns into I-35.  "I-35 S" means "I-35 southbound".
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: In either case, exits are numbered from south to north starting at each state border.  (And from west to east on E-W interstates.)
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Android uses a custom environment, not the JRE / JVM from Oracle.  This is a core issue of Oracle's lawsuit against Google currently.
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: you're lucky someone didn't ask me what i didn't like about -ot >.> i would've gone on a rant about several different ops, and an entire situation as an example >.>
<fisch246> you're one of the few ops besides rww that actually does a good job >.>
<tonyyarusso> heh
<tonyyarusso> -ot is unnaturally stressful to manage, and it's hard to have enough turnover to avoid burnout while also having people be there long enough to be experienced well.  It's a highly unstable balancing act.
<tonyyarusso> This is why you see a lot of people being ops for a while, quitting for a year, then coming back, and so forth.
<fisch246> i would have brought all of this to the council but the fact that i would be complaining about so many ops, would probably mean i'd look like a nut job >.>
<fisch246> and the fact that bazhang is still an op after what he does... i don't see how these guys could be removed either
<tonyyarusso> It would be better to write a generic statement to the council explaining the categories of behavior you dislike, with, and I can't stress this enough, with constructive suggestions of how to improve it.  (You may want to read a few thousand hours worth of the discussions we've already had on the subject first though.)
<fisch246> idk... i just don't find anyone welcoming in that room
<FloatingGoat> why is macOSx called macOSX when it has no real relation to the other nine macOS's?
<FloatingGoat> therefor it shouldnt be stacked O.O
<fisch246> not to mention topygil keeps kicking me for no reason >.<
<FloatingGoat> ubuntu-offtopic?
<fisch246> first time was because i was explaining to everyone how trolling is fine in a playful sense, but not  when someone is annoyed by it... the second time he thought "snuggle buddy" was a sexist term >.<
<FloatingGoat> im banned from channels i've never even been into for "trolling"
<fisch246> they then later claimed to misunderstand me... thinking i meant a "sex buddy"... being as no one has ever misunderstood me on that point, i call bullshit... and then bazhang pm's me about banning me for my sexism... i'm pretty much confirmed on the fact that no one in that channel likes me, so why go there?
<fisch246> o oops i said the s-word... my bad
<FloatingGoat> bazhang is a D-bag
<fisch246> well everyone knows that...
<FloatingGoat> and deserves to be G-lined >:)
<FloatingGoat> everything I say
<fisch246> don't you mean k-lined?
<FloatingGoat> "I love xfce" him-"xfce sucks"
<fisch246> he doesn't even like Ubuntu >.>
<FloatingGoat> seriously O.O
<FloatingGoat> I know
<FloatingGoat> no gline is when you get banned from going on any network ever
<fisch246> ah
<FloatingGoat> im pretty sure
<fisch246> so more severe than k-line
<FloatingGoat> yeah it means global ban
<fisch246> ah ok
<fisch246> sorry for logging, i was wiping something off my keyboard and accidently pressed the hotkey for turning on and off wifi :/
<FloatingGoat> im not sure if it exists
<FloatingGoat> LOLOLOLOL
<FloatingGoat> it happens
<FloatingGoat> so you didnt know about the ties place?
<fisch246> i did but only when it got close to the party
<FloatingGoat> oh dayum
<FloatingGoat> I heard about it at 12
<FloatingGoat> from diablo
<FloatingGoat> he called me and told me where it was
<FloatingGoat> and right when I got there I guess he left to get a haircut, and it took 3 hours O.O
<FloatingGoat> so i didnt even meet him lol
<fisch246> i'm seriously hours from doing a giant rant against apple...
<fisch246> i have never been more pissed at a company more than them..
<FloatingGoat> canonical?
<fisch246> no apple
<fisch246> they're as bad as the RIAA
<fisch246> they're geniuses on avoiding the law
<FloatingGoat> riaa?
<FloatingGoat> what did they do?
<FloatingGoat> I love how they are sueing samsung, because their phone interface looks alice
<FloatingGoat> alike*
<FloatingGoat> bunch of greedy selfish bastards
<fisch246> samsung sued them back for patent infringement... whom they have been breaking at least once a year...
<FloatingGoat> LOL i know
<FloatingGoat> !
<FloatingGoat> GO SAMSUNG! GO!
<fisch246> that's why i hate Apple...
<fisch246> they steal an idea, then put that business out of business cause they can't sue them...
<FloatingGoat> plus they make most of their money on dumb consumers
<fisch246> btw... i was thinking about getting our LoCo group to hang out at the apple store, and out smart the apple geniuses...
<fisch246> ask them how to compile a kernel and stuff like that
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<FloatingGoat> real life trolling?
<FloatingGoat> lol
<fisch246> yup
<FloatingGoat> LETS DO IT!
<FloatingGoat> and also fork bomb a few machines
<fisch246> but anyway...
<FloatingGoat> i've wanted to real ife troll
<fisch246> well it was a joke >.>
<FloatingGoat> ive almost tried it
<fisch246> i'd advise against it
<fisch246> if you want linux to be more popular you need to accept new people, try not to troll, and be ready to inform others
<FloatingGoat> nope
<FloatingGoat> doesnt work with macfags
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | FloatingGoat
<lubotu1> FloatingGoat: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<FloatingGoat> sorry :O
<tonyyarusso> fisch246: Compiling a kernel isn't relevant on a Mac, so they have no reason to know how.
<FloatingGoat> doesnt work with those super cool guy mac people
<tonyyarusso> (Nor do we frankly, since you don't do it on Ubuntu either.)
<FloatingGoat> they think mac is superior to all else, and wont have it any other way.
<FloatingGoat> at least that's my expeience with all the mac users I know
<FloatingGoat> all of them have never tried, or heard of linux, yet they say mac is better. yay.
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: i believe i mentioned i was joking
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: i believe Ubuntu is superior... does that make me bad?
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: have you tried mac?
<FloatingGoat> obviously you have
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: yes
<FloatingGoat> theres your answer
<fisch246> i like the looks of mac
<FloatingGoat> you cant judge something that you have never even heard of or tried
<fisch246> but there's so many things it can't do >.<
<FloatingGoat> most of them say "oh it has no market value so it sux" yeah well theres also no advertising
<fisch246> which is why i support people using weed... but i never show my personal opinion on it
<FloatingGoat> and if you really want to get technical, look at android.
<FloatingGoat> its more poular that IOS in USA
<FloatingGoat> yeah well I had to use mac in school, and I hated it
<FloatingGoat> I felt soo locked down.
<fisch246> well like i said... i think Ubuntu does things better
<FloatingGoat> yes
<FloatingGoat> and with gnome 3, its more accessible
<FloatingGoat> gnome 2*
<FloatingGoat> even unity
<FloatingGoat> although I still think gnome is more accessible
<FloatingGoat> in some areas
<fisch246> i'm not a fan of corporate pushed software... but Canonical has shown it can be a good thing
<fisch246> they bleed money, and have pushed for getting it mobile
<FloatingGoat> although canonical has done some things that are a little ehhhh
<fisch246> true, but they respect other corporations and they don't care about money...
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: bought time you accepted my friend request :P
<tsmann> Hey anyone life want to talk about Unity?
<tsmann> live*
<fisch2461> is there a command to upgrade to 10.10 on the server distro?
<tsmann> @fisch2461 not that I know of but I have only done server installs for the sake of video tutorials. And really I didn't know what I was doing. You might consullt the Ubuntu Wiki.
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | fisch246
<lubotu1> fisch246: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tonyyarusso> (Yes, there is.)
<fisch246> o sorry
<fisch246> i found it out
<tsmann> So anyone wish to discuss Unity? I couldn't make it to the release party.
<fisch246> ah
<fisch246> were you the guy who called?
<tsmann> ??
<tsmann> sorry got interupted.
<fisch246> were you the guy who went to the after party and no one there
<fisch246> one one was there*
<tsmann> No haha.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-04-28
<tonyyarusso> Let the installfest fun begin!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-04-22
<Takyoji[laptop]> Sooo, does the distro upgrade system on a server only consider 14.04 a new release at like 14.04.1 or? Because on my 12.04.4 server, it says 'No new release found' for do-release-upgrade
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-04-23
<MrNumber3isme> Hello Room
<MrNumber3isme> I need help with a permissions issue involving my SD card. any thoughts?
